

Sprint confirms it will cap mobile hotspot data for smartphones October 2nd - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/22/sprint-confirms-it-will-cap-mobile-hotspot-data-for-smartphones-beginning-october-2nd/

======
sp332
This is huge, if it's true. But where is the source? Sprint doesn't seem to
have released anything about this yet.

